# Clunking sound in low speed turns



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello all:

I've just noticed a strange noise and feel in the steering of my 2012 LT. When making a low speed turn (for example into a parking space) I can hear a slight clunking sound from somewhere in the front end. I can also feel a slight "notchiness" (if there is such a word) through the steering wheel when making these low speed turns. I've noticed it mainly when the temps are below freezing and before the car has been driven more than 3 or 4 miles; it seems to go away after that, especially if the car has been driven for a bit at highway speeds. I have just over 20,000 miles and still have the OEM Firestone FR710s. There doesn't seem to be any frozen-on snow or ice contacting the wheel or tire.

I'm hoping that this isn't an early sign of the dreaded steering rack problem that plagued my '04 Malibu. Has anybody else had this problem with a Cruze?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Although there have been steering rack problems.....enouph to create a warranty extension, your description's' are not those of a steering rack failure.

What is sidetracking my thoughts though is you indicate the noise goes away ater a few miles......in general, noises don't fix themselves, so.....

You indicate potental ice.....I'm inclined to recommend no attempts at diagnosis until the temperatures are consistantly above freezing or the noise/feeling becomes more constant regardless of drive time.

My first WAG revolves around cold/dry sway bar to frame bushings.....these bushings will indeed tend to be noisey/clunky if in the described condition, most noticeable during low speed turns and small bumps.
The noise does transfer into the car as a clunk....that can often be felt in the floorboards.

Once the weather warms, if the sound continues, get ahold of some silicone spray and drown the bushings where the swaybar enters and exits......if the sound and feeling disappear (will reappear in a few weeks) your bushings call for replacement or disassemby/reasssembly with silicone grease applied to the bar to bushing interface.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If it was me, I'd look at the CV boots to make sure something hasn't torn it. It's too soon for it to wear out, but that's not to say that something couldn't happen to it. It might be a wild goose chase, but it would give me the peace of mind to wait and see what happens.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ive had this noise occur too. Seems to be random and inconstistant. Only on slow turns though. Was thinking CV joints but never checked into it. Maybe on tight turns the CV joint is fully pivoted that it tends to bind? No drivability issues so leaving it alone for now.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Ive had this noise occur too. Seems to be random and inconstistant. Only on slow turns though. Was thinking CV joints but never checked into it. Maybe on tight turns the CV joint is fully pivoted that it tends to bind? No drivability issues so leaving it alone for now.


If the CV boot goes, dead giveaway. 





Or it's in the engine compartment.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep no grease splatter here yet. How much cluncking were you getting there Merc?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

It doesn't have to be open to be clicking or even clunking. Just contaminated.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Almost sounds liek upper strut mounts, but like others have said, with the fact that it seems to go away, and the cold weather. i would wait until warmed weather and see where it ends up before you do anything.


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

Strangely, it was even colder and snowier yesterday when I drove it and I didn't notice any noises or unusual feel -- though it was kind of hard to tell, with the streets being snowpacked and rutted. Everything feels okay otherwise, so I guess I'll have to see what happens when there's a warmup. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## LouDude (Sep 25, 2014)

Check sway bar end link for tightness they r plastic in metal I believe replace a few under warr. Just my 2 cent thank new to forum.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Yep no grease splatter here yet. How much cluncking were you getting there Merc?


 None as this was a brand new axle recall #2 less than 50 miles from installation.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Did you figure out your clunking issues? I just upgraded the suspension in my car and I'm experiencing the same clunking/binding sound/feeling at low speeds and still. My first feeling says strut mount.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm curious as well. Every time I've experienced this its either been, a loose wheel, failing axle (on a front wheel drive) or a failing wheel bearing. Curious if it turns out to be a none of the above.


----------

